# Hyper hedgie etc...



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

my hedgie is 4 months old, she is extremely hyper lately... i was surprised at how fast she could run. i put her on my bed with me and she runs up and down and tries to jump off... at night she knocks her food bowl over and drags it around her cage...she makes such a noise that it wakes me up and she bangs on the door of her cage until i open it then she runs out to me and lies by me although its very cute i do need my sleep...she is also quilling and her skin is really flaky...took her to the vet and he says its not mites..she scratches a lot though as well. please help i only got her in october and did my research but i still worry a lot she is my baby. her name is Penelope i have posted pics of her.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

She's very adorable! 
It sounds like she is quite the energetic little one, what kind of wheel do you have for her? If she has one that will give her something to do, if not I would suggest getting one ASAP!
Hedgehogs need a solid surface wheel, a flying saucer or silent spinner wheel from the pet store can work. The comfort wheel is not recommended due to the slit on the running surface, which can snag toes and do serious damage. 
The other option is a bucket or cake topper wheel, which can be homemade or purchased.
Instructions: http://www.instructables.com/id/Noiseless-Hedghog-Wheel/
Or to purchase: http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/storm-bucket-wheel.html

Also, a warm oatmeal bath helps their skin during quilling!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

SpikeMoose: I think you typed a bit fast. The Silent Spinner is the one with the crack down the center (not recommended), and the Comfort Wheel is the solid-surface without a crack (safe & fine).

Nix: Welcome to the forum! What a total cutie! If you didn't encounter it during your research, here's a great book on hedgehog care.

You totally need a wheel if you don't have one. 12" diameter.

If it's not mites, it could just be quilling discomfort (do you see new quills poke through her skin?) Oatmeal baths could help.

Hedgehogs have notoriously dry skin. Minimizing using soap (particularly ones with alcohol) during baths can reduce the amount of chemical drying. Some people drizzle oil directly onto their hedgehog (olive oil, flaxseed oil, or vitamin E are all popular safe choices; do NOT use tea tree oil, it's toxic), or onto their hedgehog's food, but results from that can take a while to see.

If you live somewhere that it's a dry winter, the change in air humidity could be affecting her skin.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Oops, thank you for catching that! I've never used either one so I am constantly mixing the two up!


----------



## Pepper.Poppins (Dec 12, 2013)

Aw mine goes through spurts like that...I do know that when she has to potty she runs around like a maniac its pretty funny


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

As others mentioned, using a proper wheel could help. Do you have a wheel? And what kind? Some hedgehogs are naturally energetic, like my guy. He is ALWAYS on the go, run run run on the wheel and when out of the cage he explores and rarely sits still. The only time he stays put is when he is tried and I wake him up during the day. When he wheels though, as he and *most* hedgehogs love, he gets "in the zone" and gets some of that energy out. 


& Be careful with putting the hog in high places, because they will jump off! and could injure themselves.


----------



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone thanks for all the replies... sorry for responding so late. i got penelope a bigger cage now and she absolutely loves it...as for a wheel i have been looking everywhere for a bucket wheel but i cant find one so at the moment she doesn't have one...i saw one at the pet shop its solid but still has the metal wiring like what a hamster wheel has inside its very big but not ideal as i don't want her to get hurt plus i need a wheel that's not noisy...i am from south africa, the pet shops around here don't seem to cater much for hedgies...as for the dry skin and quill loss, i do see new quills coming out and i think i will definitely give the oatmeal bath and other suggestions a try thanks everyone


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you can't find a wheel, try making one. It's really pretty fast and simple to do. The basic materials are a bit of pvc pipe (the thin stuff, easy to cut), a rollerblade wheel, and big bucket, but we can come up with alternate materials if any of those are hard to find.

Here's some step-by-step instructions with photos.


----------



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## moey (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey, Nix...

I found wheels in SA. They courier them to you...

Apparently extremely silent (very rare to find in SA) and they seem pretty hedgehog friendly...

here's a link:

http://centurion.olx.co.za/pet-wheel-iid-559613799#


----------

